

Unique tribute to Steve Jobs by a developer  - Wazzup12
http://blog.imsy.com

======
Wazzup12
Agree... I have never met or even seen Steve live, but he left a deep
impression on me

------
beerglass
+1 Interesting... Steve indeed influenced hundreds of thousands of techies

